# Really cool magic!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love optical illusions. They're so much fun


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Agreed!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I local magician did this at a small theme park...the laughs it generated were sweet.


----------

